# Grundsätzliches zu Spam-Mails



## Franziska (13 Oktober 2007)

•	Sei grundsätzlich skeptisch bei Dir unbekannten Absendern

•	Öffne nie voreilig ganz „dringende“ Mails 

•	Man kann sich über den Inhalt einer Mail informieren mit    Maus-rechts-Klick >Eigenschaften >Details >Quelltext
Im Account heißt das „Header anzeigen“

•	In den Details steht dann (ganz unten) schon ggf. 				
„X-Warning: Message contains Spam signature “

•	Aktiviere in Deinem Mail-Account den Spam-Filter (auch Virenschutz)
Standardmäßig steht der auf „aus“ oder ist niedrig eingestellt
lieber öfters mal im Spam-Ordner nach einer Mail suchen als Müll auf dem Rechner

•	Wenn im Posteingang des Accounts eine Spam-Mail ist, kann man bei den meisten Providern diese Mail als „Spam melden“ 

•	Die Spamfilter der Provider sind „lernfähig“! Wenn man regelmäßig Spam meldet, hält sich die Belästigung in Grenzen


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Grundsätzliches zu Spam-Mails*

Da fehlen noch ein paar wichtige Regeln:


eMail grundsätzlich im Textmodus anzeigen lassen, HTML-Ansicht abschalten. 
Nachladen von Grafiken verbieten, damit bestätigt man, daß man die eMail liest. Wird von Abzockern genutzt um an die echte Kunden-IP zu kommen. 
Niemals abmelden, wenn man sich nicht selbst angemeldet hat.
Mehrere eMail-Adressen einsetzen (Freunde, Onlinekäufe, Foren, ...), dann lassen sich verbrannte Adressen leichter ersetzen.
Muß man eine eMail-Adresse veröffentlichen, z.B. im Impressum oder Usenet, dann fügt man die Jahreszahl hinzu und wechselt einmal im Jahr die Adresse: [email protected]

Nebelwolf


----------

